# Forum Home Renovation Paving  stain on patio from spa - how will i remove it?

## Jazzys

Hi guys, i have a stain on a concrete patio to deal with.
Its from an area where there was a spa. I'm not sure whether it was salt water or chlorine but there is now a stain i need to get rid of. 
any ideas? Would a high pressure wash do it or am i likely to need chemicals? 
J

----------


## rod1949

Or is it more a case of the darker area has been subject to foot traffic and is just dirty?  You could test a small area with chlorine to clean it to match the lighter patch.

----------


## Cementer

If you wet the patio down, does the mark still stand out or does it look like the rest.

----------


## Bloss

My guess is that the UV and exposure to dust etc has altered the colour of the surrounding concrete ie: it has darkened rather than the other lightened as it seems so close and accurate to the perimeter of the 'pool'. Chlorine would also be splashed about etc so I would expect a more random and wider spread effect. 
As to a fix - not so easy and I'll leave that to others to offer advice.  :Frown:

----------


## Cementer

If you answered my reply in the previous post I might be able to help. The reason i was asking was that if the stain dissappeared when wet ( but first pressure washing the rest or surrounding area) it may just need a re-seal. My advice first would be to pressure wash the patio down but do not acid wash it. Acid will strip the colour right out. If the stain dissapears, then it may just need a re-seal. 
Hope this helps, if not there are a few more suggestions. But first things first.

----------


## Groggy

I have deleted a series of posts and merged them all into one in this forum. If some posts read a little strange it is because of other posts that have since been deleted. 
Groggy
Forum Moderator

----------

